

Outspokes: Startup Chapter One of Many - avk
http://blog.outspokes.com/2009/11/06/outspokes-startup-chapter-one-of-many/
The beginning of one Berkeley company's story: from class project to web startup.
======
paraschopra
Avk, it is offtopic but I think your signup form (which asks for credit card
number) might scare a normal user into believing that his data is not safe.
The browser says that HTTPs page contains some unauthentic elements + the
fields where you ask for card information do little to build confidence.

Asking for credit card information is a huge thing and either show in the form
that you are concerned about security or better still use an external trusted
vendor such as PayPal or Authorize.net

~~~
jollyjerry
We recently added a script include that referenced the google AJAX api via
http instead of https. That was causing the scary message. It's been fixed
now.

I agree we need to add some copy and badging to reassure the user that we
store all cc information securely through our payment gateway.

------
jasonwong
Good luck on this! I first heard of you through Sean, and the idea itself
seemed to definitely have some legs - enabling live site collaboration should
print cash. I do wonder about how the product is defensible. If I have one
piece of advice, perhaps in follow up postings, add some lessons learned,
inner links, and all that goodness that brings you here.

~~~
avk
Sean was great to work with and we're definitely planning to add all kinds of
goodness for how we got here :)

